# Ecran Dell pour G4, ça marche ??



## Pomme-man (14 Décembre 2010)

Salut a tous les macusers et merci d'avance si vous arrivez à m'éclairer

j'adore mon vieux G4 bureau qui tourne à merveille depuis 2004. Mais l'écran Apple Studio 17" agonise. 
J'aurais aimé marier l'unité centrale (carte vidéo ATI Radeon 9000 Pro donnant un port ADC + un port AVI)  avec un écran Apple ce qui n'est pas plus mes moyens, because La crise.

Dell propose des écrans moins onéreux, mais les risques d'incompatibilité m'effraient !
Une connection DVI est faisable entre autres, avec un écran DELL UltraSharp U2211H - 21.5 pouces, qui propose même un port DisplayPort, utilisable sur le futur MAC que je j'espère pouvoir acheter un jour.

Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller, sur la question? Le vendeur Dell m'assure qu'il y'a pas de souci puisque mon G4 possède une connection DVI Mais je sais que les normes DVI ont évoluées. La mienne est exactement : DVI-I dual link.
Vu ma carte video, Je crains de perdre mes choix de résolutions (1280x1024 actuellement sur mon Apple Studio)
merci de me donner votre avis ou témoignage


----------



## iMacounet (14 Décembre 2010)

Pomme-man a dit:


> Salut a tous les macusers et merci d'avance si vous arrivez à m'éclairer
> 
> j'adore mon vieux G4 bureau qui tourne à merveille depuis 2004. Mais l'écran Apple Studio 17" agonise.
> J'aurais aimé marier l'unité centrale (carte vidéo ATI Radeon 9000 Pro donnant un port ADC + un port AVI)  avec un écran Apple ce qui n'est pas plus mes moyens, *because La crise.*
> ...



La crise a bon dos.


----------



## Pomme-man (15 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> La crise a bon dos.



Bien d'envie d'acheter un écran Mac (fidèle depuis 1997) mais avec un port miniDisplay comment va réagir l'adapteur DVI branché sur mon antique G4 ? Les normes de connections s'emballent et poussent à l'achat.  
Quelle propositions sinon ?


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2010)

Ben, il y a des adaptateurs. !

J'utilisais un adaptateur DB 15/Vga sur un Starmax avant la carte graphique Pci qui sortait en DB15 ou Vga.
J'utilise un un adaptateur Dvi-I (dual)/Vga sur un Mini G4
J'utilise un adaptateur MiniDVI/Dvi-D (dual) avec Dvi-D (dual)/Vga sur un Mini C2D donc 2 adaptateurs couplés.

Bref, il y a des solutions


----------



## iMacounet (17 Décembre 2010)

Pomme-man a dit:


> Bien d'envie d'acheter un écran Mac (fidèle depuis 1997) mais avec un port miniDisplay comment va réagir l'adapteur DVI branché sur mon antique G4 ? Les normes de connections s'emballent et poussent à l'achat.
> Quelle propositions sinon ?


Pourquoi acheter un écran Apple derniere génération pour un vieux G4 de 9/10 ans ?


----------



## Pomme-man (15 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pourquoi acheter un écran Apple derniere génération pour un vieux G4 de 9/10 ans ?


  Merci pour les infos. Effectivement les soluces existent 
je tenais a garder la résolution d'affichage maxi. Ce que ne permettent pas tjours les connections VGA
A+


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> La crise a bon dos.





iMacounet a dit:


> Pourquoi acheter un écran Apple derniere génération pour un vieux G4 de 9/10 ans ?



 

Depuis que t'as un intel, tu te la pètes un peu, non ? ...


_y'a pas si longtemps tu te serais prostitué pour un G4 ... _


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> La crise a bon dos.


Tu as des actions Apple ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (15 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Depuis que t'as un intel, tu te la pètes un peu, non ? ...
> 
> 
> _y'a pas si longtemps tu te serais prostitué pour un G4 ... _


J'ai écrit ces messages avant d'avoir mon iMac. Et j'ai un PM G4/400 qui fonctionne fort bien.

Bref, j'ai pas à me justifier. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Tu as des actions Apple ?!...


Non, enfin pas plus qu'ailleurs.

Juste pour vous faire parler les langues de vipères....


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Juste pour vous faire parler les langues de vipères....


Sans frais de poste ?!...


----------

